# Tikka vs Savage in 6.5



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

For the last year or so I have been thinking about picking up a 6.5, and the other day I found out that through Dec 31st I can get 30% off any Savage rifle, so I might have to pick one up sooner than I had planned. Saving almost $250 off the new Savage 110 Hunter definitely has my interest, but the Tikka is a great shooting rifle out of the box that is hard to beat for the money. My 30-06 is an older Savage and has served its purpose, but it's old technology and want tighter shot groups, hoping to get some feedback from those who may know more on the 6.5.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Rifle age has nothing to do with group size, there's 100 year old rifles that still shoot 1/4" inch group at 100 yards. Most modern rifles with a good trigger and load combo that the rifle likes will shoot whatever sized group the nut pulling the trigger is capable of.

Both the rifles your looking at have great reviews and should be able to shoot as well as you can shoot them. Heck I picked up a Savage Axis last year when Cabela's had them on sale and it would shoot 3/4" groups just fine, I put in a Timney trigger and cut the group size down to 1/4" most days if I can keep a steady hand. The 110 is supposed to be a bit better the the Axis with a better trigger and stiffer stock.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

NHS bought a Savage 12FV in 6.5 Creed. I went on the maiden shooting voyage. It was ridiculous that a gun right out of the box could shoot so well. I was very impressed. 

That said, I wouldn't want to carry that particular model around on some hunts--the 26" bull barrel made it pretty top heavy. I've never shot a Tikka, but I honestly think you can't go wrong with Savage.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Do you mind posting the link to the rebate? The only one I could find was 10% off - I might be in the market for a new rifle as well!

All of the Savages and Tikkas I’ve had in the past have shot great - I don’t think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The 12 FV seems to be a great rifle, especially for the price. I like my model 10 22-250 AI, but the action is nowhere near as smooth as my Tikka. 

The next rifle I purchase will be a Tikka CTR- my brother’s will put most factory ammo into half MOA or better. It’s boringly accurate and with the results he gets with federal gold medal ammo, he doesn’t even bother hand loading for it. 

That being said, 30% is a pretty significant discount and what you’d save on the savage could go towards a scope.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> Do you mind posting the link to the rebate? The only one I could find was 10% off - I might be in the market for a new rifle as well!
> 
> All of the Savages and Tikkas I've had in the past have shot great - I don't think you could go wrong with either one.


Doesn't apply to most folks https://www.savagearms.com/savage-service-program


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

This is my heavily biased opinion, but I think you're over-complicating it by even making this a debate. A full priced Savage is well worth the money. A Savage for 30% off is a steal. I own 3 of them now. 2 Savage American Classics in 7mm Rem Mag and 7mm-08 and a Tupperware stock Model 11 in 243. They are all effortless sub-MOA shooters right out of the box with good ammo.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I am really pleased with my Tikka 300wsm


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Love my Tikka .270


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Chaser said:


> Love my Tikka .270 Good choice of caliber skip the 6.5


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Love my Tikka .270 Good choice of caliber skip the 6.5
> ...


----------

